# has anyone used Smart signals on there layout



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

hi has anyone used Smart signals on there layouts im looking at the SMADZ-1050 Three Color Track Signal just wondering how they hold up and how well they work if anyone has used them.


Thanks Kevin


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't looked into the Smart Signals brand , but I am seriously looking into the South Bend signals.. 

A friend in my train club brought one to the last train show we displayed at and I was very impressed. They are very nicely produced and finished, look great, operate very nicely and are quite a bit less expensive than the Smart Signals. 


http://sbsignal.com/Large_Scale.html


----------

